# AUSTRALIAN CITZENSHIP CEREMONY - HUME COUNCIL MELBOURNE VIC



## R-M

Hello Everyone

Could Hume City Members comment on this forum as to how long after Approval we have to wait for ceremony?

Kindly Share your timeline


Thanks


----------



## R-M

Hello is there anyone from Hume Council please?

How Long is the wait? Anyone recently attended Ceremony?
kindly share the information.



I cannot see any comments or information on Hume Council citizenship Ceremony..
Don't even know how far behind they are?

kindly let us know if your friend family relatives or yourself attended ceremony recently...at Hume ...............!!


Thanks in Advance


----------



## R-M

Hello is there anyone from Hume Council please?

How Long is the wait? Anyone recently attended Ceremony?
kindly share the information.



I cannot see any comments or information on Hume Council citizenship Ceremony..
Don't even know how far behind they are?

kindly let us know if your friend family relatives or yourself attended ceremony recently...at Hume ...............!!


Thanks in Advance


----------



## singhk.2013

R-M said:


> Hello is there anyone from Hume Council please?
> 
> How Long is the wait? Anyone recently attended Ceremony?
> kindly share the information.
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot see any comments or information on Hume Council citizenship Ceremony..
> Don't even know how far behind they are?
> 
> kindly let us know if your friend family relatives or yourself attended ceremony recently...at Hume ...............!!
> 
> 
> Thanks in Advance


+1


----------



## R-M

singhk.2013 said:


> +1



What does +1 refers to ?


----------



## NB

R-M said:


> What does +1 refers to ?


Means he is also in the same boat
Cheers


----------



## R-M

NB said:


> Means he is also in the same boat
> Cheers


Thank you


----------



## R-M

singhk.2013 said:


> +1


When your application got approved?


----------



## singhk.2013

R-M said:


> When your application got approved?


06-Apr-2022


----------



## singhk.2013

singhk.2013 said:


> 06-Apr-2022 How about yours?


----------



## R-M

19th March.

Do you know someone who got ceremony invite from Hume Recently

Thanks


----------



## Moulard

National average timed from approval to ceremony are

25% in 3 months
50% in 5 months
75% in 7 months
90% in 10 months
If you want to know Hume specific information you can raise an FOI request with either Hume or Home Affairs.


----------



## Okayed435

Hi I am from Hume council. I was approved only last week. Unsure how long the wait ahead is, but there are approx 2300 people already approved and waiting in queue for ceremony.

If anyone has any inkling on the avg timelines from approval to ceremony, please update.

As per Hume website, these are the dates for ceremony:

Thursday 16 JuneTown Hall Broadmeadows Tuesday 21 June Hume Global Learning Centre - Sunbury Tuesday 5 JulyTown Hall Broadmeadows Tuesday 19 July Hume Global Learning Centre - Craigieburn Tuesday 2 August Town Hall Broadmeadows Tuesday 30 August Town Hall Broadmeadows  Tuesday 6 SeptemberTown Hall BroadmeadowsTuesday 13 September Town Hall Broadmeadows Tuesday 27 September Town Hall Broadmeadows  Tuesday 4 OctoberTown Hall BroadmeadowsTuesday 11 October Town Hall Broadmeadows Tuesday 25 October Town Hall Broadmeadows Tuesday 15 November Hume Global Learning Centre - Craigieburn Tuesday 29 November Town Hall Broadmeadows Tuesday 13 December Town Hall Broadmeadows


----------



## Newest one

I am still waiting for my citizenship ceremony from the hume council too. It's been waiting for three months now since I got the approval for my citizenship.


----------



## AKI_Hume

Hi, I'm from Hume council and passed the exam on 14th May, still awaiting the ceremony date. As per Hume's website it appears that we have left only 2 ceremonies for this year since we should get the invite 4 weeks prior to the cermony date. Frustrating wait time!!


----------



## Dig righer

please mail to mayor Carly [email protected]asking her to increase size of ceremony or increase the frequency of ceremony, it is unfair for humes council applicants being made to wait so long compared to other councils


----------



## AKI_Hume

Still no update  very disappointing


----------



## AKI_Hume

Newest one said:


> I am still waiting for my citizenship ceremony from the hume council too. It's been waiting for three months now since I got the approval for my citizenship.


did you receive your ceremony date yet?


----------



## AKI_Hume

Okayed435 said:


> Hi I am from Hume council. I was approved only last week. Unsure how long the wait ahead is, but there are approx 2300 people already approved and waiting in queue for ceremony.
> 
> If anyone has any inkling on the avg timelines from approval to ceremony, please update.
> 
> As per Hume website, these are the dates for ceremony:
> 
> Thursday 16 JuneTown Hall BroadmeadowsTuesday 21 JuneHume Global Learning Centre - SunburyTuesday 5 JulyTown Hall BroadmeadowsTuesday 19 JulyHume Global Learning Centre - CraigieburnTuesday 2 AugustTown Hall BroadmeadowsTuesday 30 AugustTown Hall BroadmeadowsTuesday 6 SeptemberTown Hall BroadmeadowsTuesday 13 SeptemberTown Hall BroadmeadowsTuesday 27 SeptemberTown Hall BroadmeadowsTuesday 4 OctoberTown Hall BroadmeadowsTuesday 11 OctoberTown Hall BroadmeadowsTuesday 25 OctoberTown Hall BroadmeadowsTuesday 15 November Hume Global Learning Centre - CraigieburnTuesday 29 NovemberTown Hall BroadmeadowsTuesday 13 DecemberTown Hall Broadmeadows


many update with ceremony date?


----------



## spock_startrek

AKI_Hume said:


> many update with ceremony date?


My estimate lies between 1000-1300 applicants waiting to attend a ceremony between the month of June and November. This dude mentioned 2300. That may have been during the month of June. Does anyone have any official source for this number?


----------

